
Social Distancing Festival - aloukissas
https://www.socialdistancingfestival.com/
======
pedrosorio
In Portugal, in the coming 6 days, 78 musicians will be performing concerts
live from their homes on Instagram.

The event is called "I Stay Home Festival":
[https://www.instagram.com/p/B9zdRVNFB2P/](https://www.instagram.com/p/B9zdRVNFB2P/)

~~~
doublerebel
Another live streaming music festival throughout the month, supported
primarily out of Madrid, Cuarentena Fest (no affiliation):

[https://twitter.com/CuarentenaFest](https://twitter.com/CuarentenaFest)

------
ps07
Will this kind of stuff - "social distancing" also move to social media (and
news media) one day thanks to all the viral stuff that happens there?

That curve everyone keeps talking about, is it also seen in other social
'settings' (not sure what the right word is)? And how wld social distancing
impact that stuff?

------
linuxnoob
Glad I clicked this. It’s been a rough ride for many and its getting rougher
for many more. We’re gonna need all the best of humanity we can get.

~~~
nikofeyn
i don't mean to be pessimistic, but my worry is that after this is "over",
everyone will go on and on about how it's the best of humanity that got us
through this. but in reality, it's the worst of humanity that caused this and
our under-preparedness. we should really look inward and say "we can do and
could have done better" and not pat ourselves on the back too much. our over-
population and further encroachment on wildlife will further increase chances
of zoonotic disease spread, on top of all the other problems of climate
change, socioeconomic inequality, repercussions of sudden disasters both human
and natural, etc.

we have _got_ to start taking our place on this planet seriously and not as a
privilege and also not over-congratulating ourselves when we scrape by once
again. we cannot continue to ignore people saying, with mountains of evidence,
that events will happen. and we cannot sustain growth at all costs economies
and policies.

but your point is good. we gotta get through this first and maintain a sense
of calm and hope. but we really have got to take a step back and re-evaluate
when this passes in whatever form it does.

~~~
goatherders
Settle down. "The worst of humanity caused this?" It's a virus and our medical
system has limits. Shit happens. We react and (hopefully) come out well on the
other side.

You say overpopulation is a problem? Fine. Give me a practical and ethical
solution.

You say encroachment on wildlife? Ok, fine. Please provide a practical and
ethical solution.

We, as people, live on this planet. By and large people are doing the best
they can. Should we do more for the environment? Of course. But suggesting
that disease as a result of overpopulation is our fault without offering a
practical solution adds nothing to the dialog.

~~~
onion2k
_It 's a virus and our medical system has limits._

Governments shutting down pandemic response units (eg
[https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/03/14/world/science-h...](https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2020/03/14/world/science-
health-world/donald-trump-us-disbanded-nsc-pandemic-unit/)) because there
hasn't been a pandemic recently is a self-imposed, short-sighted, and
unnecessary limit.

It's not fair to say the healthcare system has limits if you're only providing
the bare minimum (or less).

~~~
paublyrne
> Governments shutting down pandemic response units

One government specifically did this.

> It's not fair to say the healthcare system has limits if you're only
> providing the bare minimum

Healthcare systems all over the world are struggling are preparing to struggle
in the coming weeks, many of which do not provide only the 'bare minimum' but
seek to provide good national coverage.

While we'd all love to see more joined up thinking between countries in
tackling these kinds of crises both during and before, you're being
unnecessarily harsh. We are human after all.

~~~
taborj
_> One government specifically did this._

Except they didn't, see my reply above.

------
downerending
I was hoping for progressive trance...

------
amzonestep
it's great news, everyone is trying to do their best in this situations.

